# Boyoyy Hopak



## David Weatherly (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuP2svZx-7Q&feature=related

Interesting.


----------



## Arthur (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow! I didn't know the Tae Kwon Do guys started dressing in Russian shirts. Cool! ;-)

Arthur


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow a martial art for than even systema people can rip on!!!!! j/k

I have read the question that if these guys are doing cossack martial arts, where the hell are their boot? Barefoot cossacks?

Regardless I think some of it has a base in fact while some seems very contrived just to make a full martial art out of it.


----------

